# Ober Gatlinburg



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey snowvols glad to see you made it over to the "other" site! 

Yeah, I can't believe Ober Gatlinburg hasn't been mentioned. Looks like THE spot to schralp the gnar in the US...


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Yea killz thanks. I tried logging on the other day to the other site and looks like colonies didn't pay the bills. That is exactly what I always thought about ober. Everyone should come check it out.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

snowvols said:


> Well no one has reviewed probably the best resort in the US. They have eight trails and only opened five of them this year. What a disappointing place to ride.
> Ober Gatlinburg Ski Resort & Amusement Park


LOL, ski resort AND amusent park.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

wow that place looks sweeeeet!!!! 

actually i remember being there when i was like 12, and i didn't even like it then. places in ohio are bigger than that :laugh:


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Gustov said:


> wow that place looks sweeeeet!!!!
> 
> actually i remember being there when i was like 12, and i didn't even like it then. places in ohio are bigger than that :laugh:


That place is so gay. They do have a sweet go kart track though. But the pull your pass for making small jumps on the edge of trails.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

snowvols said:


> the pull your pass for making small jumps on the edge of trails.


wow, that's a little bit absurd.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

im digging the 300 dollar rental deposit.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Yea for the sweet step in head board and crappy binding


----------

